# ARKANSAS TRU-QUARTER™



## seamus7227 (Jan 9, 2012)

well, this bad boy took me around an hour and twenty minutes to
cut out. Pucker factor was in full effect! Comments, critiques and criticisms welcome!




Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## micah (Jan 9, 2012)

That's awesome.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 9, 2012)

Not much material holding the center - that must have been a tough one. Looks good.


----------



## BSea (Jan 9, 2012)

Now that is really a great looking quarter.  Looks a little harder than the Glacier Park Quarter.:wink:


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wishman, I almost forgot that I only had two points holding it on and cut through one of them, luckily I caught myself.

Bob, I wondered how long it would be before you saw this one! Glad you like it.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## BSea (Jan 10, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> Bob, I wondered how long it would be before you saw this one! Glad you like it.


 I'd have seen it sooner, but there was some kinda football game going on.


----------



## Knucklefish (Jan 10, 2012)

OOOO nice! You nailed it.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 10, 2012)

I hate it when you show these :redface: I always look guiltiley ( guiltyly, guiltyley??) at my scrollsaw collecting dust on the shelf:redface:

Do you make them thinner before you cut or after? And as you are going to stick them on a pen, surely it would be ok if the centre piece got seperated from the outer ring? That could look cool privided you re-positioned them accurately. 
Nicely done again:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 10, 2012)

skiprat said:


> I hate it when you show these :redface: I always look guiltiley ( guiltyly, guiltyley??) at my scrollsaw collecting dust on the shelf:redface:
> 
> Do you make them thinner before you cut or after? And as you are going to stick them on a pen, surely it would be ok if the centre piece got seperated from the outer ring? That could look cool privided you re-positioned them accurately.
> Nicely done again:biggrin:


 
Steve i couldnt spell that word either if i tried, but nice goin! I like the idea of cutting/separating the middle area from the outer ring. Might try that some time. As thin as a sheet of paper first!:biggrin:


----------



## gwilki (Jan 13, 2012)

These are off the charts good. Like Steven's my scroll saw gathers a lot dust between rare projects. I can't even conceive of cutting things this fine.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 8, 2014)

So I recently had the pleasure to cut this quarter out and decided to take a new picture and make a few slight changes to the way it's cut. I can't believe it's been 2.5 years since I first did this, where does the time go?


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 8, 2014)

Incredible work. What do you cut them with?  I cannot imagine having the patience and touch to do that


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 8, 2014)

Cwalker935 said:


> Incredible work. What do you cut them with?  I cannot imagine having the patience and touch to do that


 
i use a scroll saw


----------



## thewishman (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice work! The four points of contact look good - and hopefully they made it less stressful to cut.


----------



## BJohn (Sep 8, 2014)

That's amazing work. WOW!


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Sep 8, 2014)

Very nice work Seamus. The first time I saw one of your coins I was impressed. I've tried to copy your work but can't touch the quality. It only takes one try to understand how awesome the work is that you turn out. Now after saying that, which I mean, a friend of mine saw the dollar on your pen you entered in the casting contest and asked why you didn't cut out the loop in the shoulder strap on the butt of the rifle? After I laughed I explained how difficult it is to do what you do. Once again Great Job.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 8, 2014)

Kenny Durrant said:


> Very nice work Seamus. The first time I saw one of your coins I was impressed. I've tried to copy your work but can't touch the quality. It only takes one try to understand how awesome the work is that you turn out. Now after saying that, which I mean, a friend of mine saw the dollar on your pen you entered in the casting contest and asked why you didn't cut out the loop in the shoulder strap on the butt of the rifle? After I laughed I explained how difficult it is to do what you do. Once again Great Job.


 
Thanks Kenny!! That was one of my biggest battles, whether or not to cut it, or better yet, COULD i cut it out?! I think i could have but i didnt want to chance it being that the coin was $75. That would have been an expensive mistake!


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 8, 2014)

seamus7227 said:


> I can't believe it's been 2.5 years since I first did this, where does the time go?


 
Well if you put it in years it does sound like a long time, but if you put it in pens made it was only 4 pens ago! Much better right?:tongue:


----------



## asyler (Sep 8, 2014)

NICE!! that is awesome


----------



## edman2 (Sep 8, 2014)

For some strange reason that quarter looks pretty nice to me!:biggrin:


----------



## BSea (Sep 8, 2014)

I believe John Pierce has the 1st quarter.  Maybe he'll bring it to our next meeting.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 10, 2014)

edman2 said:


> For some strange reason that quarter looks pretty nice to me!:biggrin:



does it look good to you?!:wink:


----------



## chmann (Sep 10, 2014)

That is just awesome.


----------

